#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 意見箱 >  > BUG、建議回報區 >  > 【功能】 狼之樂園 - Wilddream Chat 聊天服務公開測試

## 雪麒

現有的“狼之樂園線上聊天室”自2012年底上線後已經運行一年有餘。在運行當中，聊天室為眾獸提供了即時交流的平台，增進了會員的相互了解，起到了顯著的積極效果。到現在為止，主聊天室Moon_Plaza（月明廣場）總對話數累計已經近95萬。然而，由於該線上聊天室在技術上的局限，使得運行過程中出現了各種問題。最顯著的一點在於資源耗費過大，嚴重影響了網站伺服器的正常運行。在高峰時期，伺服器系統平均負載經常達到兩位數（標準值為3，在3以下運行是穩定安全的），造成網站運行緩慢，聊天室頻繁跳出等問題。在與狼王進行商議後，決定由狼王對現有聊天室的在線會員數進行限制，而我則進行技術升級，通過架設外部聊天伺服器的方式提供更高級的聊天服務。

目前，新的聊天服務“Wilddream Chat”已經架設成功。新聊天服務最主要的技術改進有下：

1、能夠*添加好友*並進行好友間的會話。
2、不僅可以進行瀏覽器上的線上聊天，亦能夠使用*桌面客戶端*（如Pidgin）及*手機客戶端*（如Xabber）進行登錄。
3、可以支持更大數量的同時在線數。
4、信息傳遞更為即時，Lag現象明顯減少。

*二樓：聊天室及好友功能圖解
三樓：客戶端登錄圖解*

同時亦有一些新增的小功能：
1、可以設置頭像，暱稱等個獸資料。頭像會在好友名單中顯示，暱稱會在聊天室顯示。
2、可以通過ID，用戶名，郵箱等搜索好友
3、可以自動顯示狀態，如“在線”，“離開”，“沒空”，“離線”等
4、可以編寫“狀態”、“心情”、“活動”欄目，將鼠標放置在好友上可以看到對方的這些欄目。
5、可以重設好友的顯示名稱
6、聊天時可以顯示對方是否正在打字
7、好友間可以互傳文件。
8、好友可以離線留言。
9、可以保存聊天記錄。
10、開啟地理位置共享後可以自動分享地理位置，好友可見。
11、點擊右上角音符標籤並輸入歌名搜索可以播放音樂，將鼠標放置在好友上可以看到對方在聽的音樂。

新聊天服務以六位的ID作為帳號，事實上，該ID即為你在狼之樂園的用戶編號。（訪問“您的會員資料”，即可在網址看到這個編號）

這個編號代表什麼呢？粗略地說來，就是你是第幾個進入樂園的～

第一次訪問時會要求你設定一個新密碼，這個密碼是以明文保存以用於自動登錄的，因此請務必設定一個*完全沒用過的新密碼*！
（如果你不使用其他客戶端登錄，那麼甚至隨便輸一段亂碼就好了，以後均會自動登錄）

註冊後，你可以在“用戶控制台”-“編輯詳細資料”中看到你的用戶名。但請不要隨便修改它，否則無法自動登錄。


第一次登入聊天室時，新設定的暱稱尚不起作用，可以點右上角的“退出”退出聊天室，再通過左邊好友欄底下第三個按鈕，選擇“月明廣場”重新進入聊天室，即可使用新的暱稱。


目前聊天服務處於穩定性測試狀態，如果在一段時間內可以正常穩定使用，將會將現有聊天室的表情、貼圖功能等搬遷至新的聊天服務，並完善風格設定，同時編寫詳細的使用說明、管理規章和和桌面/手機客戶端設定說明。

希望試用的獸請訪問 *http://wolfbbs.net/wilddreamchat.php* 進行測試～

有Bug和建議請至此反饋告知哦⊙w⊙

----------


## 雪麒

聊天室功能圖解：


添加好友功能圖解：


好友間聊天圖解：

----------


## 雪麒

電腦客戶端登錄圖解（以Pidgin為例）：



手機客戶端登錄方法（以Android系統中的Xabber為例）：
詳見：
*【徵集測試】Wilddream Chat聊天服務APP測試（有獎勵）！：* http://wolfbbs.net/showthread.php/56465
1、在應用商店中下載“Xabber”應用並安裝之。
2、打開該應用，點擊“Add account”/“添加帳戶”
3、帳戶種類為“XMPP”，用戶名為“6位ID@chat.wilddream.net”，密碼為設定的新密碼
4、點擊確定，等待片刻即可登錄並顯示好友名單
添加聊天室按照以下步驟：
5、在登錄狀態下按菜單鍵，彈出程序菜單，點擊“更多”，選擇“Join conference”/“加入會議”
第一行填“room.chat.wilddream.net”
第二行填“moon_plaza”
第三行填希望在聊天室使用的暱稱
密碼無需填寫
點擊保存，等待片刻，即可加入聊天室。

----------


## 幻.玄冥

您好 我想請問一下:爲食麼我的電腦一直出現這個



vBulletin 訊息

註冊出現錯誤！錯誤訊息：UserAlreadyExistsException 


Powered by vBulletin® Version 4.2.0 Copyright © 2014 vBulletin Solutions, Inc. All rights reserved.

----------


## Bior

請問雪麒，帳號及密碼都以確認並無打錯，使用的瀏覽器為IE11用64位元執行，登入時它顯示內部伺服器錯誤

----------


## 雪麒

> 您好 我想請問一下:爲食麼我的電腦一直出現這個
> 
> 
> 
> vBulletin 訊息
> 
> 註冊出現錯誤！錯誤訊息：UserAlreadyExistsException 
> 
> 
> Powered by vBulletin® Version 4.2.0 Copyright © 2014 vBulletin Solutions, Inc. All rights reserved.


已經解決，感謝報告~~
如果還有獸出現類似情況，請直接告訴我，我會幫助解決~




> 請問雪麒，帳號及密碼都以確認並無打錯，使用的瀏覽器為IE11用64位元執行，登入時它顯示內部伺服器錯誤


理論上來講，你是不需要輸入密碼也不太會有機會接觸到這個登入界面的，聊天室會自動登入~~
請問是否在登陸後修改了密碼或者點了“刪除帳戶”之類的選項？

----------


## 極風

不好意思

我還是出現註冊出現錯誤！錯誤訊息：UserAlreadyExistsException

----------


## 雪麒

> 不好意思
> 
> 我還是出現註冊出現錯誤！錯誤訊息：UserAlreadyExistsException


已經修正，請再試試看哦~感謝報告~

----------


## Bior

感謝雪麒，我使用Opera就沒問題了，我想可能是IE某些設定上的問題

----------


## 川崎大龍

雪麒，不好意思，我發現FireFox在同時載入其它分頁(下載頻寬擁擠)的時候，聊天室發生頻繁斷線，
是使用者的最長封包回送時間太短了嗎? 

另外發生過一次編寫發話的時候以程式錯誤終止運行(只有用聊天室)，錯誤報告指出這個:
related bugs:
firefox Crashes in js::WeakMapBase::markCompartmentIteratively while in GCCycle

以及

Crashing Thread
Frame 	Module 	Signature 	Source
0 		@0xc88304e0 	
1 	mozjs.dll 	js::
WeakMap<js::EncapsulatedPtr<JSObject,unsignedint>,js::RelocatablePtr<JSObject>,
js:: DefaultHasher<js::EncapsulatedPtr<JSObject,unsigned int> > >::
markIteratively(JSTracer *) 	js/src/jsweakmap.h
2 	mozjs.dll 	MarkWeakReferences<js::CompartmentsIterT<js::gc::GCZoneGroupIter> > 	js/src/jsgc.cpp
3 	mozjs.dll 	EndMarkingZoneGroup 	js/src/jsgc.cpp
4 	mozjs.dll 	SweepPhase 	js/src/jsgc.cpp
5 	mozjs.dll 	IncrementalCollectSlice 	js/src/jsgc.cpp
6 	mozjs.dll 	Collect 	js/src/jsgc.cpp



喔對了，"你的好友正在做其他事""你的好友正在專心對話"這些欄位會擋住私聊對話的最後一行話(最新的那一句)，可以將這個快訊欄位獨立嗎?謝謝owo

這是我的畫面:


這是一個正常的(謝謝冰極風):



以及同一個使用者的連續發話旁邊沒有時間，希望可以加註


麻煩了雪麒了。

----------


## 狼王白牙

目前使用 Android 瀏覽器，不像以往那樣可以直接登入，

登入後會顯示一片灰色，無法進入聊天，但使用電腦版則沒問題。

進入聊天室後，發現有些獸會更改他們的會員名稱，不易一眼辨識出是哪一位會員。

雖然可以用會員編號辨識，但還是多了一個步驟。。。。

以前的聊天室雖然簡便，但貌似我們只需要簡單的，手機不用下載 APP 即可上手的聊天室。

如果系統資源許可，仍然懷念以往的聊天室。而且以往的聊天室已經做過一些優化，可以即時顯示論壇發表的帖子，
對於活躍論壇大有助益。

替房兔反應亂碼問題。 是英文跟標點符號而以，不是中文喔。分別是 "BT" 跟 "APP"

----------


## 玄音曈狼

只要一打字，正在輸入文字的時候就馬上斷線(嘆)，是因為人太多嗎？

現在我只能看別人聊天，頂多打個一兩句就很不錯了(皺眉頭)，我很怕我一碰就馬上斷線。

----------


## 馬克

我手機進去居然任正錯誤,電腦居然已被停用未認證這是怎回事?

----------


## 雪麒

To 川崎大龍：

感謝細緻的使用反饋⊙w⊙

網絡狀況擁擠時聊天室發生頻繁掉線的主要原因是，伺服器會向空閒的客戶端持續發送ping request，如果客戶端在某一時刻不回應，伺服器即會認為其與該客戶端的連接已經丟失，並令其下線。
如果看過《三體II·黑暗森林》，應該會對這種“反觸發系統”有深刻印象吧XD
目前這個“反觸發系統”已經被關閉，情況應當會有所好轉～

Crash的內容還在研究中～

擋住最後一行話的原因是系統沒能讓滾動欄及時拉到最後，如果能夠及時，是不會有擋住的情況發生的～
這個將會在之後的版本中進行完善。
連續發言只會在兩次發言間隔時間很短的情況下才會合併以節省空間。因為即使顯示時間，也只會和上一次差個幾秒十幾秒，所以系統也就不顯示了～

To 狼王：

Android顯示灰色的問題已經修復，現在應該均可正常使用，已使用Android設備測試通過。

關於會員名稱問題，在今後的版本中會以更加方便的方式顯示會員名稱（例如，將鼠標放在會員名上即可顯示在樂園中對應的帳號名稱），然而是否強制直接顯示為樂園用戶名，可能需要廣泛徵詢意見。（同時也有相當技術難度，很難做到沒法鑽空子的強制顯示）

如果該系統能通過穩定性的測試，將會加入更加即時、多元的樂園信息提示功能，不僅能在公共聊天室內即時提供發帖信息，而且還能以好友對話的方式提示私有的提示信息（例如被點讚、被回應等）。同時，提示信息的主體將是一個自動控制的獨立賬戶（類似於噗浪中的“機器狼”？），可能會通過技術手段讓其具有一定的AI。

我嘗試輸入了截圖中的內容，均未出現亂碼現象，將會向這兩位會員做進一步的諮詢。

To 玄音曈狼：
這種情況還真的很難用理論解釋……請嘗試換用別的網路環境/瀏覽器，或在不同的時間進行嘗試，以確定問題所在～

To 馬克：
是因為您根本沒有設密碼就點了提交，要怎麼認證啊……
抱歉沒有想到可能發生這種情況，已經對空密碼的條件進行判斷，勞煩馬克重新設置一個密碼，再查看是否能夠登錄。

==============

電腦程式往往具有這樣的特點：越簡單的程式，越難出Bug，同時效率越低；越複雜的程式，越容易出Bug，同時效率越高。記得會員說目前的系統類似於MSN，其實，目前的Wilddream Chat系統與著名的Live Messenger，Skype，Google Talk的原理是完全一樣的，複雜性可想而知了→_→
當然，所帶來的是極高的即時性，承載能力和功能多樣性。如果使用手機APP，和大多數即時通訊工具一樣，可以在第一時間收到並提示好友發來的信息。聊天室裡的在線情況，是否專心會話，是否正在輸入信息（會員名會變綠/藍）都能第一時間即時顯示。而且在高即時性的條件下還能同時承載大量會員在線而不Lag或崩潰，擴展功能也很方便。因此，希望各位能夠在Bug眾多，功能不穩定的測試期間給予更多的幫助和支持，以度過這一難關～

----------


## 黑倫

請問雪麟 我跟小拜情況類似 但我是一登錄到頁面 就是有綠色登錄建的地方
跟按下登入輸入密碼後都像這樣
錯誤>>內部伺服器錯誤>稍後在試
我重新再登入也還是一樣

----------


## 玄音曈狼

噢噢！發現好像是瀏覽器的問題的感覺(？

唔，IE是要看IE的心情Orz，火狐是比較順暢的OwO，就是會定時自動聊天室斷線重連5秒這樣XP

----------


## 馬克

今天早上我整個重新修改還是沒有用,電腦方面也是出現已被停用未認證像這樣,手機也顯示認證錯誤沒有帳號出現!我倒底錯在哪?

----------


## 黑倫

瞳狼謝謝你  我的是瀏覽器的問題
雪麟謝謝不用回答我的問題了www

----------


## 大神狼兒

新的聊天室...手機版的打的出字...但頁面上沒輸出鍵...不知道怎麼把字輸出...XD

----------


## 夜陌客

請問一下，
每次我點聊天室總是出現全白畫面這樣
但是一點重新整理畫面馬上有反應，
不過畫面又隨即跑開，
就是只有當我點進其它頁面時，
聊天室才有反應，試過chrome和IE情況都一樣。

請問我要怎麼解決問題?
謝謝!

----------


## 大神狼兒

OAO經過摸索了一下...終於可以了@A@不過為了方便...是否能在聊天室頁面上放出輸出按鍵(?)

----------


## 雪麒

To 馬克：
很高興你告訴我你的問題已經解決了～不過話說我不是大姊啊這個稱呼實在太獵奇了（？

To 大神狼兒：
感謝回報～之後的版本會考慮加上這一按鈕的～
不過其實我覺得用手機鍵盤上的Enter鍵發送會更快w

To 夜陌客：
這種情況也許是網路與服務器的連接速度緩慢的關係，該聊天室第一次載入會比較花時間，如果網速緩慢更是如此（但之後載入就會快了），請稍微耐心等待試試。如果等待了足夠長的時間依然不行，請再次告知情況以及所使用的網絡連接方式和網絡所在地～

----------


## 沄详

對不起　請問雪哥
一開始剛進入登入時 上面出現了這個....



打完帳密以後再次出現上面那個...
導致我被隔離的狀態..
請雪哥救救我 謝謝 麻煩了～

----------


## 夜陌客

TO雪麒:
過了幾天再試試，這次等久一點!
總算是進去了XD
謝謝雪麒www

----------


## 雪麒

近期更新：
1、對聊天室風格進行了重新設計，以暖色調為主並加入了圖片背景。現在的“月明廣場”可以看到月亮了XD
2、聊天信息內容會實時保持在最底部
3、不會頻繁顯示退出信息，對於因網路不穩定而導致的短暫退出會忽略。


To 沄詳：
如果確實一直出現這種情況，請嘗試使用Pidgin登錄，以確定是否是無法連接到聊天伺服器的問題。
對了，Windows 8的Metro模式下的IE瀏覽器會出現這樣的問題，請使用桌面模式～建議使用Chrome瀏覽～
Windows Phone下的IE瀏覽器也會有問題，目前還不清楚原因。
若仍然出現問題，請截圖告訴我哦～

----------

